# anybody got a home remedie for ear infection??



## krusher (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey everybody, I have a monster ear problem, I am almost deaf because all I can basically hear is what sounds like seashells on my ears, the left is worse than the right but the slightest sound feels like you just increased the pressure on my ears by a hundred, oh yeah,, did I mention that my ears feel like there gonna pop off the side of my head at any moment.

I have a fishin excursion with my two boys on the best fishin on the james, I am not exaggerating, usually if we dont catch at least 30-40 smallmouths, they werent bitin that good..

Needless to say I would like to be able to enjoy the day, cause I wont miss it for anything.

If anyone has ony good home remedies, I will try them, I dont care how ridiculous it sounds. 

thanks for the help, have a good humpday


----------



## mrwizardgi (Jul 23, 2008)

Warm up some veg oil (not HOT obviously), put it in your ear, put in a cotton ball to hold it in.  Do this as needed.

J-


----------



## richtee (Jul 23, 2008)

Seriously... I'd go get a shot in the butt. Antibiotics are what's needed. The oil will help with the pain and drainage perhaps, but don't mess around. Get the shot!


----------



## jseiber (Jul 23, 2008)

What Richtee said.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 23, 2008)

Soak a cotton ball in olive oil. Once covered in olive oil, insert slightly into ear or ears. This works best to before bed. Leave in overnight. By morning ear should be feeling fine. There is something in olive oil the draws out the infection and wax. Works great.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jfoust (Jul 23, 2008)

I used to have horrific ear infections as a kid and mom did this, but with Sweet Oil, which I'm guessing you could find at the pharmacy. I have seen some folks saying it's basically veggie oil, but I don't have any in front of me to look at the ingredients. 

Either kind of oil should probably do about the same thing either way, but this worked like a champ for me.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Dang Krusher, sorry to hear of your pain!!
 I have heard of the oil treatment too, and I'd probably go get it checked by a doctor if you haven't yet.
When I have an ear ache, I use my hair dryer on it, the warm air eases the pain. 
You probably don't have one of those though.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have experienced what you are feeling.  Mine was due to nasel blockage not draining right.  Swells so bad it puts pressure on the ear drum.  I get anit biotics in the large dose.  After a couple days the hearing comes back and no excessive crackling.  Felt like someone blew up there speakers they crackled so bad.  So my input is to see the doctor no sense messin with your hearing.


----------



## smokeyroad (Jul 23, 2008)

Go to the doctor when possible.  I used to have truly terrible ear infections as a kid due to sinus problems.  In my teen years I had one so bad that the doc had to actually suck the "infection bi-product" out of my ear with a special pump in addition to high doses of antibiotics.  Unfortunately, the ear drum ruptured due to that infection.  I didn't lose my hearing permanently but it didn't help it either.  Go get it looked at...  Good luck and I hope you are able to have a great fishing trip!


----------



## mrsb (Jul 23, 2008)

I would get it looked at too.  When one pops up in my household, we use a home remedy until we can get to the doc.  Equal parts peroxide, alcohol and vinegar.  Put a few drops in (it's cold) and put in a cottonball and lay on your side that the ear does not hurt on.  Leave for as long as you can stand it.


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 23, 2008)

My father in law has one he swears by, but I don't have the guts to try it.

Hot urine.  Pour it in the ear.  Not scalding, but like, you know, fresh body temperature hot.  Human works best he claims.  

He said his grandmother gave him that treatment as a kid, and he has never had an infection since.

Go to the doctor.  Ignore me.


----------



## pitrow (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmm... not to take this into the gutter, but they do say that peeing on your feet in the shower will cure athletes foot... wonder if it's kinda the same deal?


----------



## morkdach (Jul 23, 2008)

go to the doc i had a earache for about a month tried bout every concocktion there was i finally went to stat care and got some antibodys to fix it bad news had a servere case of hypertension ended up getten a rotor rutor and a stint.
high bp had nothing to do with ear infection but the earache may have saved my ole ticker


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 23, 2008)

If there is pain or fever, don't mess around, go to the doctor. If it is just plugged up, flush the outer ear with  lukewarm peroxide in a bulb thingy. If the inner ear is stopped (I have this problem alot), use some strong nasal decongestants to help it drain out.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 23, 2008)

this is a smoking forum and my Maw used to blow her cigg smoke slowly in my ear as a kid-when I had 1-the warmth and tabacco eased the pain-when my daughter had 1 I did the same-eased hers also-I can't remember the last I had 1.


----------



## pitrow (Jul 24, 2008)

I've heard the blowing smoke in the ear thing before too, in an old book about home remedies. I wish I could find that book again.

Anyway, I just remembered this one too, when I had an inner ear thing that was making me dizzy, my doc told me to get some meclizine (the generic form of the motion sickness stuff Bonine) and that would not only help with the dizzyness, but it dries the ear out too. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 24, 2008)

look in the fox fire books


----------



## taipans (Jul 24, 2008)

Hold on I am going to try this real quick, brb.


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jul 24, 2008)

turn up the heavy metal real loud, drink enough to forget it hurts, piss off a neighbor or two, smoke something good for dinner, and then invite them over for dinner and make nice.  Should clear things up with the ear and the neighbors for a few hours.  If it's still bad in the morning, go see a Dr. and smoke some more meat.
In all seriousness, sorry about the ear. I don't have a clue how to fix it with a home remedy.


----------



## meat-man (Jul 24, 2008)

I have heard of a few 
I have tried these 
1. Have someone blow smoke in your ear.
2. pour peroxide in your ear.
3. A hair dryer

Heard of there but never tried them.
1. Hot towel
2. urine " be brave and pull one for the team on that one and let us know"


----------



## krusher (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey everybody, I have a monster ear problem, I am almost deaf because all I can basically hear is what sounds like seashells on my ears, the left is worse than the right but the slightest sound feels like you just increased the pressure on my ears by a hundred, oh yeah,, did I mention that my ears feel like there gonna pop off the side of my head at any moment.

I have a fishin excursion with my two boys on the best fishin on the james, I am not exaggerating, usually if we dont catch at least 30-40 smallmouths, they werent bitin that good..

Needless to say I would like to be able to enjoy the day, cause I wont miss it for anything.

If anyone has ony good home remedies, I will try them, I dont care how ridiculous it sounds. 

thanks for the help, have a good humpday


----------



## mrwizardgi (Jul 23, 2008)

Warm up some veg oil (not HOT obviously), put it in your ear, put in a cotton ball to hold it in.  Do this as needed.

J-


----------



## richtee (Jul 23, 2008)

Seriously... I'd go get a shot in the butt. Antibiotics are what's needed. The oil will help with the pain and drainage perhaps, but don't mess around. Get the shot!


----------



## jseiber (Jul 23, 2008)

What Richtee said.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 23, 2008)

Soak a cotton ball in olive oil. Once covered in olive oil, insert slightly into ear or ears. This works best to before bed. Leave in overnight. By morning ear should be feeling fine. There is something in olive oil the draws out the infection and wax. Works great.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jfoust (Jul 23, 2008)

I used to have horrific ear infections as a kid and mom did this, but with Sweet Oil, which I'm guessing you could find at the pharmacy. I have seen some folks saying it's basically veggie oil, but I don't have any in front of me to look at the ingredients. 

Either kind of oil should probably do about the same thing either way, but this worked like a champ for me.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Dang Krusher, sorry to hear of your pain!!
 I have heard of the oil treatment too, and I'd probably go get it checked by a doctor if you haven't yet.
When I have an ear ache, I use my hair dryer on it, the warm air eases the pain. 
You probably don't have one of those though.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have experienced what you are feeling.  Mine was due to nasel blockage not draining right.  Swells so bad it puts pressure on the ear drum.  I get anit biotics in the large dose.  After a couple days the hearing comes back and no excessive crackling.  Felt like someone blew up there speakers they crackled so bad.  So my input is to see the doctor no sense messin with your hearing.


----------



## smokeyroad (Jul 23, 2008)

Go to the doctor when possible.  I used to have truly terrible ear infections as a kid due to sinus problems.  In my teen years I had one so bad that the doc had to actually suck the "infection bi-product" out of my ear with a special pump in addition to high doses of antibiotics.  Unfortunately, the ear drum ruptured due to that infection.  I didn't lose my hearing permanently but it didn't help it either.  Go get it looked at...  Good luck and I hope you are able to have a great fishing trip!


----------



## mrsb (Jul 23, 2008)

I would get it looked at too.  When one pops up in my household, we use a home remedy until we can get to the doc.  Equal parts peroxide, alcohol and vinegar.  Put a few drops in (it's cold) and put in a cottonball and lay on your side that the ear does not hurt on.  Leave for as long as you can stand it.


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 23, 2008)

My father in law has one he swears by, but I don't have the guts to try it.

Hot urine.  Pour it in the ear.  Not scalding, but like, you know, fresh body temperature hot.  Human works best he claims.  

He said his grandmother gave him that treatment as a kid, and he has never had an infection since.

Go to the doctor.  Ignore me.


----------



## pitrow (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmm... not to take this into the gutter, but they do say that peeing on your feet in the shower will cure athletes foot... wonder if it's kinda the same deal?


----------



## morkdach (Jul 23, 2008)

go to the doc i had a earache for about a month tried bout every concocktion there was i finally went to stat care and got some antibodys to fix it bad news had a servere case of hypertension ended up getten a rotor rutor and a stint.
high bp had nothing to do with ear infection but the earache may have saved my ole ticker


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 23, 2008)

If there is pain or fever, don't mess around, go to the doctor. If it is just plugged up, flush the outer ear with  lukewarm peroxide in a bulb thingy. If the inner ear is stopped (I have this problem alot), use some strong nasal decongestants to help it drain out.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 23, 2008)

this is a smoking forum and my Maw used to blow her cigg smoke slowly in my ear as a kid-when I had 1-the warmth and tabacco eased the pain-when my daughter had 1 I did the same-eased hers also-I can't remember the last I had 1.


----------



## pitrow (Jul 24, 2008)

I've heard the blowing smoke in the ear thing before too, in an old book about home remedies. I wish I could find that book again.

Anyway, I just remembered this one too, when I had an inner ear thing that was making me dizzy, my doc told me to get some meclizine (the generic form of the motion sickness stuff Bonine) and that would not only help with the dizzyness, but it dries the ear out too. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 24, 2008)

look in the fox fire books


----------



## taipans (Jul 24, 2008)

Hold on I am going to try this real quick, brb.


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jul 24, 2008)

turn up the heavy metal real loud, drink enough to forget it hurts, piss off a neighbor or two, smoke something good for dinner, and then invite them over for dinner and make nice.  Should clear things up with the ear and the neighbors for a few hours.  If it's still bad in the morning, go see a Dr. and smoke some more meat.
In all seriousness, sorry about the ear. I don't have a clue how to fix it with a home remedy.


----------



## meat-man (Jul 24, 2008)

I have heard of a few 
I have tried these 
1. Have someone blow smoke in your ear.
2. pour peroxide in your ear.
3. A hair dryer

Heard of there but never tried them.
1. Hot towel
2. urine " be brave and pull one for the team on that one and let us know"


----------

